#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [轉載]南韓成功採集死亡狐狸精子體外授精

## Wolfy

絕種狐狸復活有望 南韓成功採集死亡狐狸精子體外授精    

南韓環境部自然保護局，最近從已經死亡的狐狸屍體中，成功採集到存活的精子，可望透過體外受精等方法，使這種幾近絕種的狐狸再度復活

南韓土生土長的野生狐狸，和老虎、黑熊一樣，都是被指定為瀕臨絕種的動物，而這種野生狐狸，曾於一九七八年，在南韓的智異山發現之後，時隔二十六年發現了屍體，並且從屍體中、成功地採集到精子。

根據南韓環境部自然保護局局長金相一十二日表示，這隻野生狐狸屍體，在上個月的二十三日，於江原道楊口郡東面德穀里後山發現的，並已從屍體中成功地採集到精子。研究小組認為，可以透過體外受精等方法，會使這種野生狐狸不會絕種。

金相一局長進一步說，研究小組計劃將採集到的精子，和目前正在南韓國內飼養的雌狐的卵子進行體外受精，然後再透過其他的「母體」，培育「第二代的專案」。

另外、南韓環境部表示，他們是從狐狸身上取下的抽取精子，而此後發現在精子中，有百分之五處於存活的狀態。


原始網頁::http://tw.news.yahoo.com/040413/4/ksav.html

----------


## Wolfang

26年您居然還能存活
太不可思議了

應該只是那隻狐狸的精子筆誤

----------


## 狼王白牙

南韓2-3月的天氣不太一定說,要屍體保存得好就是要天氣冷..
感覺上還是有點投機, 是很希望那隻狐狸成功的留下他的後代啦,
不過可不希望以後寒帶動物的復育計畫都是這樣玩的

----------

